# The Grandmother's Song.



## Carlton Spencer (May 27, 2006)

What do you think? I wrote it in my spare time over the course of a few days.
The reason some words are misspelt is because they intended to be pronounced differently.

helloooooooooo
can you heearrrr meee
(i cant hear you)
my name is mauuddd

yaoooooooooooooo
i can hehehear you nao00000!!!
(dont worry)
my name is still maud.

GRANDMOTHER'S SONG, 
IT'S THE GRANDMOTHER'S SONG
not the badger song
but the grandmother song.

ploughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
that it what i dooooooooo
(all daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay) 
but not today
as my name
is no longer

MAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUD.

>


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, he was a poet and didn't know it


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another great grandmother song:


----------

